

With iTunes In The Cloud, Apple Under-Promises And Over-Delivers - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/30/itunes-in-the-cloud-streaming/

======
angryasian
so basically its better because its itunes. As someone that gets a lot of
music from other sources such as soundcloud and bandcamp, google music is the
better choice. The entire music upload complaint is bs because after the
initial bulk upload its all incremental and uploaded within minutes. Otherwise
all these services perform the same task. Also google music has web and
android support.

